# water distribution pipe for RV



## BSSTG (Feb 19, 2016)

Greetings all,

I have an existing RV park (big one) adding some spots. It was built before I got here. The engineer want to use C900 for water pipe and it's not listed in the tables 605.3 or 605.4 for water service OR distribution per the 2012 IPC. I suspect it't because it's a gasketed pipe as there are none approved. Anyway, the engineer sent me the following in an email.

Byron, I’m trying to educate myself on why the IPC would not allow C900 pipe to be used in underground water distribution systems. It’s making little sense to me.  I’ve been doing some online reading on some engineering tip sites and the consensus is that in the larger pipes 4” and above, glued joints have a greater tendency to leak – maybe its common that the workers don’t get enough glue (?). But when they do get adequate glue then it’s creating a rigid pipe that has more tendency to break in our moving soil around here.

I would consider a C900 installation using restrained mechanical joints to be a superior installation to glued joint 4” Sch 40. I’ve looked online for any guidance as to why gasketed pipe is not allowed in buried water distribution line but have not had any luck. I fully understand in a building. If you have some information to help me understand this I’d appreciate it.

I’ve told XXXX that with the glued joints to make darned sure they get it glued well and compact the sand with at least 6” all around or he’s going to have problems.

Now I know these folks and for sure the engineer is trying to cover for her goof. I'm going to try to contact a friend on the Tx Plumbing Board to get his opinion too.

Additionally, I can see where I might be able to approve the C900 utlitizing section 105.2 of the Code, (alternative materials). But this is not my area of expertise. I will say I'm learry of the argument the engineer is giving me. I too have an RV park and used all Sch 40 PVC for all my lines so I could throw them in the same ditch. Never had a problem in 12 years.

Opinions?

Byron


----------



## north star (Feb 19, 2016)

*# = @ = #*

Byron,

The C900 type piping is typically used in the larger water transmission & service

installations, ...4" and up.

If your engineer affixes their design seal & signature on some designed plans,

plus provides you with the pipe manufacturer approval documentation,   ...IMO,

you should be good to go.

FWIW, ...I am not of fan or practitioner of gluing larger sized pvc piping  [ i.e. -

2" and larger for me  ].

*# = @ = #*


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think that this would be construed as water distribution piping in the scope of the IPC......

*[A] 101.2 Scope. *

The provisions of this code shall apply to the erection, installation, alteration, repairs, relocation, replacement, addition to, use or maintenance of plumbing systems within this jurisdiction. This code shall also regulate nonflammable medical gas, inhalation anesthetic, vacuum piping, nonmedical oxygen systems and sanitary and condensate vacuum collection systems. The installation of fuel gas distribution piping and equipment, fuel-gas-fired water heaters and water heater venting systems shall be regulated by the _International Fuel Gas Code. _Provisions in the appendices shall not apply unless specifically adopted. 

*PLUMBING SYSTEM. *Includes the water supply and distribution pipes; plumbing fixtures and traps; water-treating or water-using equipment; soil, waste and vent pipes; and sanitary and storm sewers and building drains; in addition to their respective connections, devices and appurtenances within a structure or premises.

*WATER SUPPLY SYSTEM. *The water service pipe, water distribution pipes, and the necessary connecting pipes, fittings, control valves and all appurtenances in or adjacent to the structure or premises. 

*WATER MAIN. *A water supply pipe or system of pipes, installed and maintained by a city, township, county, public utility company or other public entity, on public property, in the street or in an _approved _dedicated easement of public or community use. 

*PUBLIC WATER MAIN. *A water supply pipe for public utilization controlled by public authority.

*WATER PIPE. *

*Riser. *A water supply pipe that extends one full story or more to convey water to branches or to a group of fixtures.    	*Water distribution pipe. *A pipe within the structure or on the premises that conveys water from the water service pipe, or from the meter when the meter is at the structure, to the points of utilization.    	*Water service pipe. *The pipe from the water main or other source of potable water supply, or from the meter when the meter is at the public right of way, to the water distribution system of the building served.

My point, is that the water piping used for the supplying the water around the RV park is a Water Main.....the water distribution system for the plumbing system does not start (IMHO) until you tap into the main for a point of water supply to the end user.


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 19, 2016)

One interesting thing down here is the amount of soil movement we have. It is extreme. It is cause for many a line break. What this lady is saying is that in her opinion the movement in soil makes the glued and rigid joints is more of an issue. I might add that since my post this morning I have been presented with a revised drawing indicating the C-900 will have an appreciable separation from the water line where they want to use it. That was not to be in the original documentation. That being the case, I'm good with it too as it meets the requirements of our state for utility piping now per TCEQ.

thanks

BS.


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 19, 2016)

correction for above should read "appreciable separation for the sewer line"


----------



## steveray (Feb 19, 2016)

As BB said to some extent, it depends on who's jurisdiction it falls under, if it is not utility(exempt), it is IPC (around here) and those rules apply.


----------

